# Sims 3 trouble



## Moozey19 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have had 1 or 2 problems in sims 3 and im sure you have too! I hope you can help with mine and i will try to help you too!


----------



## Moozey19 (Jan 22, 2013)

Right now i have this problem where i can't click on sims or objects, I have had this problem for ages and i absolutely HATE it!


----------



## missmonsterhigh (Mar 16, 2013)

Moozey19 said:


> Right now i have this problem where i can't click on sims or objects, I have had this problem for ages and i absolutely HATE it!


  	Have no clue why... but mine isn't even loading on the computer right now...?!


----------

